# What a frustrating round I had yesterday &#128548;



## Johnny H (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all.

I thought I would tell you about my round yesterday. 

Things have been going ok for me at the moment, I had a slice off the tee but some lessons and losing my driver for a 3 wood helped a lot. 

But yesterday before I went out I took a driver on the range to see how it would go. It wasn't that bad but I thought the time wasn't right to move up to a driver.

Anyway went out for my round and I only bloody sliced every tee shot. 

Really wish I didn't touched that driver.

Hope I sort this soon.

Thanks for listening.
John

(31, only been playing probably since January)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2015)

Golf's like that.
Yesterday I was +4 gross standing on the 16th tee.
Instead of my customary 5,5,4 finish I went 7,6,6 to finish +10.....
Miserable....
But the +2 front 9 was good!

Find some positives to take to the next game


----------



## Scazza (Mar 5, 2015)

Similar to what Imurg said, welcome to the world of golf.

I've been having an absolute horror show with the driver lately and it didn't get much better last Saturday! I only hit 2 fairways all day with the driver! I was +4 Gross thru 5 holes and ended up shooting -1 Gross for the next 13 holes! 40pts with a blob off 7. Short game & putting saved my bacon! I had a lesson afterwards to concentrate on sorting out my driving (first lesson in 9 years) and it seems I have a lot to work on! 

Just keep at it mate, practice, practice, practice. 

One weekend I'll play around where I feel like I should be playing off 3, then the next I play like I should be playing off 26.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2015)

A driver is difficult for a beginner to master.
Leave it at home and stick to a 3 wood for a few months.
Good luck


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 5, 2015)

I look back in fear to the days when I started playing and had a huge left to right slice with the driver. No other club went like that, but stick the driver in my hand and off it went. The worse thing is, the more you try the higher and 'righter' it goes!

Slow swing, but full commitment is my words of advise for a quick fix. Hope that helps and keep at it, soon all you'll be worrying about is hooking it off the tee


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			I look back in fear to the days when I started playing and had a huge left to right slice with the driver. No other club went like that, but stick the driver in my hand and off it went. The worse thing is, the more you try the higher and 'righter' it goes!

Slow swing, but full commitment is my words of advise for a quick fix. Hope that helps and keep at it, soon all you'll be worrying about is hooking it off the tee 

Click to expand...


Aint that the truth !! I had the slice issues when I took up the game for the first couple of years. Now I got the duck hook issues !!  Fortunately they are under control and its only the odd one now and again. 

I wouldn't bin the driver though, I'd get out and use it agian and again (at the range also) until you master it. If not you'll still have the fear of it when you try it again and will still have the same issue. Better to beat it now.


----------



## Johnny H (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I dont own a driver but have been offered a new 10.5 SLDR for Â£100, that's the one I tried. 

Should I go for it or wait until I'm ready for a driver??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2015)

It happens. You need to have a go to club if the driver is misbehaving and get it in play. It will come and keep working on it


----------



## Siren (Mar 5, 2015)

Johnny H said:



			Thanks for the replies guys.

I dont own a driver but have been offered a new 10.5 SLDR for Â£100, that's the one I tried. 

Should I go for it or wait until I'm ready for a driver??
		
Click to expand...

If your having a lessons and your pro is making you go tho a 3 wood instead, first thing i would do is ditch your pro. I had the same problem last year out of nowhere I had a massive slices but only with driver. 1st pro I went to just forced me to hit 3 wood and irons which I had no problem with. 2nd pro I met on the off chance forced me to hit the driver untill he had me hooking it. Now I can self regulate between the 2.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I used to use a 5 wood off the tee when i started. Only went to a driver when it cracked (It was a wooden laminated thing with a steel shaft but went dead straight).

Loft is your friend when you first start this game.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 6, 2015)

A 3 wood off the tee 180 yards up the middle of the fairway is far better than a sliced drive 200+ yards into the trees.

You cannot play golf from the trees


----------



## Johnny H (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I did it 

I brought myself a driver, it's a 10.5 Taylormade SLDR. 

Got a great deal from the pro, it was brand new and he let me have it for Â£100 cash 

Went out on the range with it and hit about 85% straight.

Spent last night reading though this forum and watching YouTube about hitting a driver and it all made sense, 
there was nothing to be scared of, I already knew what they was saying I just had to believe in myself.

I'm a very happy boy and looking forward to trying it on the course,

Thanks John


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny H said:



			Well I did it 

I brought myself a driver, it's a 10.5 Taylormade SLDR. 

Got a great deal from the pro, it was brand new and he let me have it for Â£100 cash 

Went out on the range with it and hit about 85% straight.

Spent last night reading though this forum and watching YouTube about hitting a driver and it all made sense, 
there was nothing to be scared of, I already knew what they was saying I just had to believe in myself.

I'm a very happy boy and looking forward to trying it on the course,

Thanks John
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Don't try and kill it and you'll be fine


----------



## Johnny H (Mar 7, 2015)

Great advice.

I was trying to do a nice steady swing each time and it seemed to work


----------

